# Masters in Canada, to do or not to do!



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Guys!

I am currently in spain, doing my masters in marketing. I have an opportunity of extending my studies and going to Canada (Queens) for another one year masters degree. I talked to some of the people who adviced me not to go and some who did. As a result, I am Supppeeer Confused. I am not the one who is looking for a very high pay or a fortune 500 company, I like working and generally prefer working for small and mid size companies.

I was hoping someone would help me out in this. Just so you know, the degree I would go for is not an MBA, Its an Msc in Management degree. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

I do not know much of the specific degree, but Queens is a very good school. 

You do not say much about why you want the degree or why you are looking at a school in Canada. What did you want help with exactly?


----------

